# Trotz fehlerfreiem Upload ist mein Char nicht in d



## Eyewitness (13. Januar 2006)

Problem: mein Mainchar ist trotz mehrfachem Upload nicht in der Datenbank zu finden (...ich hab hab länger als 5 min gewartet... ^^ genauergesagt 2 Tage). Zur Fehlersuche hab ich mich mit 3 anderen Chars von mir eingeloggt, danach Daten übertragen, Ergebnis: alle anderen Chars sind in der Datenbank. Hab dann nen manuellen Upload der Blascprofiler.lua gemacht - Ergebnis: keine Fehlermeldungen, 4 Chars übertragen. Nur leider ist mein Mainchar nicht in der Datenbank. Daraufhin hab ich die Blascprofiler.lua mal ganz gelöscht, neu ein- und ausgeloggt, Daten übertragen... Ergebnis: mein Mainchar ist nicht in der Datenbank.

Warum werden die Daten meines Hauptchars nach /dev/null umgeleitet?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (13. Januar 2006)

Eyewitness schrieb:
			
		

> Problem: mein Mainchar ist trotz mehrfachem Upload nicht in der Datenbank zu finden (...ich hab hab länger als 5 min gewartet... ^^ genauergesagt 2 Tage). Zur Fehlersuche hab ich mich mit 3 anderen Chars von mir eingeloggt, danach Daten übertragen, Ergebnis: alle anderen Chars sind in der Datenbank. Hab dann nen manuellen Upload der Blascprofiler.lua gemacht - Ergebnis: keine Fehlermeldungen, 4 Chars übertragen. Nur leider ist mein Mainchar nicht in der Datenbank. Daraufhin hab ich die Blascprofiler.lua mal ganz gelöscht, neu ein- und ausgeloggt, Daten übertragen... Ergebnis: mein Mainchar ist nicht in der Datenbank.
> 
> Warum werden die Daten meines Hauptchars nach /dev/null umgeleitet?
> 
> ...



Moin,
wie heißt dein MainChar dann und auf welchem Server ist er?


----------



## Eyewitness (13. Januar 2006)

Hauptchar: Eyewitness auf Terrordar


----------



## Regnor (13. Januar 2006)

Eyewitness schrieb:
			
		

> Hauptchar: Eyewitness auf Terrordar
> [post="107590"][/post]​



hmmz, okay.. versuchen wir mal folgendes... logge bitte deinen main char ein. dann logge dich aus dem spiel aus und schick die datei 
\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\ACCNAME\SavedVariables\BlascProfiler.lua an 
regnor@blasc.de 
ich schau mir dann das mal an.
gruß reg


----------



## Eyewitness (13. Januar 2006)

Hab die Datei per Mail geschickt....


----------



## Eyewitness (23. Januar 2006)

Hmmm... noch immer weder eine Rückmeldung noch eine Lösung... Ich warte mal weiter....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (23. Januar 2006)

Eyewitness schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm... noch immer weder eine Rückmeldung noch eine Lösung... Ich warte mal weiter....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hoi du, hab dich nicht vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin leider nur ziemlich im Berufsstress gerade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sowie ich Zeit habe schaue ich dannach! Versprochen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (24. Januar 2006)

Ich hab das Problem grad gefunden. Dein Server hieß bei uns noch "Terrodar" und wurde deshalb nicht erkannt. Jetzt sollte es wieder gehen.


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (25. Januar 2006)

geht bei mir aber auch nicht, bin auf Das Syndikat. da steht zwar unten rechts "Erfolgreich übertragen" aber es wird nicht aktualsiert bis ich einen manuellen Upload mache.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (25. Januar 2006)

Bl4ckSh33p schrieb:
			
		

> geht bei mir aber auch nicht, bin auf Das Syndikat. da steht zwar unten rechts "Erfolgreich übertragen" aber es wird nicht aktualsiert bis ich einen manuellen Upload mache.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also wenn du manuellen upload machst dann klappts?
hmm, kannst du mir bitte mal deine debug.txt schicken?


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (26. Januar 2006)

habs gemailt


----------



## Regnor (26. Januar 2006)

Bl4ckSh33p schrieb:
			
		

> habs gemailt
> [post="108125"][/post]​



Bei dem automatischen Upload kann es immer einen Weile dauern bis der Eintrag in der DB erscheint. Also so 10 bis maximal 20 Minuten. 
Hattest du mal solange gewartet?


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (27. Januar 2006)

hmm ich glaub das längste waren um die 6-8 minuten, dann warte ich nächstes mal länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bei manuellem upload war es aber immer gleich drin.


----------

